# [SOLVED] Laptop shuts down when plugged in



## keelzebub (May 25, 2011)

I've been searching online to try and find a solution to my problem, but it seems no one has this exact problem so far, so I figured I'd give up and try posting for once.

HP tx2110us with Windows 7 32-bit (basically one of the tx2000's)
AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-62
PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.1

I just replaced the motherboard and took care of an overheating problem that they seem to be notorious for, but now something new has come up.

It seems that whenever I plug in the laptop, the fans start running like crazy, and it isn't long before the screen goes black, then the entire laptop shuts down. When it's on battery power, I don't have this problem - only when plugged in.

I'm using the correct power adapter, and have tried different ones just to make sure it isn't a problem with that. The AC jack isn't loose at all.

I've been running CoreTemps32, and the temperature does jump a little bit, into probably the mid- to high- 50s (in Celsius). The laptop doesn't feel hot to the touch, however, and I don't think high 50's is reason enough to shut itself down. In addition, when I run it only on battery power, I can get the temp hotter than that without it shutting down.

Any help anyone can give would be greatly appreciated, and I'm happy to supply you with any more information needed.


----------



## keelzebub (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Laptop shuts down when plugged in*

Actually, I have more information. I was downloading a Windows Update on battery power, and the temperature was staying around the low 50's. But when I plugged in the AC adapter, the temperature started jumping back-and-forth between the mid-60s and the high-80's (I'm monitoring the core temperature), before going into the high 90s and shutting down. 

So it seems plugging in my laptop causes it to overheat and shut down, at least from what I see. But I'm not sure what to do with that information.

Also, the fan and heatsink are completely clear - I took them out when I replaced the motherboard and cleaned all the dust from them.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Laptop shuts down when plugged in*

Hello keelzebub and welcome to TSF,

Did you clean the CPU/Heatsink mating surfaces and apply fresh thermal compound?


----------



## keelzebub (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Laptop shuts down when plugged in*



gavinzach said:


> Hello keelzebub and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Did you clean the CPU/Heatsink mating surfaces and apply fresh thermal compound?


The tx2000 has a pretty bad overheating problem, and the fix involves replacing the thermal compound and whatnot. That being said, I looked over the process, and I think I forgot to apply the compound to part of it. So I will open it up and get back to you.


----------



## keelzebub (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Laptop shuts down when plugged in*



gavinzach said:


> Hello keelzebub and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Did you clean the CPU/Heatsink mating surfaces and apply fresh thermal compound?


I opened up my laptop, cleaned the surfaces and applied fresh thermal compound, but the problem still persists.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Laptop shuts down when plugged in*

Hello again keelzebub,

I was going through my subscribed threads and came across yours. I am not sure how I missed your replies.

Have you fixed your problem or are you still having the issue?


----------



## keelzebub (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Laptop shuts down when plugged in*

This problem as been solved, cleaning and reapplying actually did help.


----------

